# Chicken bones



## ccmorris2008 (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, I am deciding to feed my 15week GSD raw food, but I have been hearing a lot of bad things about letting dogs eat bones. Are chicken bones safe for them to eat????









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes bones are good for them and they will love the chewing experience, unless your puppy was like my Harry when he was about 12 weeks old - gave him a chicken wing for his first time and he swallowed it whole - oh dear, but he was fine the tummy juice break it all up, he eventually learned the joys of chewing rather than just taking and swallowing. 

Start with chicken wings or turkey necks, I'm sure he will love it.


----------



## ccmorris2008 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yea, lol I bet that was a doosie!!! But with the turkey necks, isn't there a lot of smaller bones that they may choke on?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The only raw that any of my dogs will eat is duck necks, they love them.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Chicken bones are bad only if the chicken has been cooked. Raw chicken with bones should be fine. My mutt refuses turkey of any kind, weird but true. I haven't found any raw that my GSD will not eat.


----------

